# When is tempered glass required?



## vsheetz

I am replaced two approx 4' high by 8' wide slider windows in the living room and dining room. I am thinking I want to leave the header placement as is, but go to a larger window by reframing and reducing the sill height. What is the distance floor to sill when it's required to have tempered glass? I am in California.

thx!
Vince


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I had the same question & had this reply from a Pro:

meets *all* of the following conditions:

The sentence in that rule says it is not considered hazardous requiring safety glass unless all those conditions exist. The code is saying that you could have a window with a sill less than 18" with a size greater than 9 square feet with the top edge greater than 36" and is still not requiring safety glass or considered as a hazardous location unless it also has the last part also being one or more walking surfaces within 36". The code is say safety glass is required only if ALL the following conditions exist around that window. One item in that list missing and it is not considered as hazardous and does not require safety glass.

7.1. Exposed area of an individual pane greater than
9 square feet (0.836 m2).
7.2. Bottom edge less than 18 inches (457 mm)
above the floor.
7.3. Top edge greater than 36 inches (914 mm)
above the floor.
7.4. One or more walking surfaces within 36 inches
(914 mm) horizontally of the glazing.


----------



## vsheetz

Scuba_Dave said:


> I had the same question & had this reply from a Pro:
> 
> meets *all* of the following conditions:
> 
> The sentence in that rule says it is not considered hazardous requiring safety glass unless all those conditions exist. The code is saying that you could have a window with a sill less than 18" with a size greater than 9 square feet with the top edge greater than 36" and is still not requiring safety glass or considered as a hazardous location unless it also has the last part also being one or more walking surfaces within 36". The code is say safety glass is required only if ALL the following conditions exist around that window. One item in that list missing and it is not considered as hazardous and does not require safety glass.
> 
> 7.1. Exposed area of an individual pane greater than
> 9 square feet (0.836 m2).
> 7.2. Bottom edge less than 18 inches (457 mm)
> above the floor.
> 7.3. Top edge greater than 36 inches (914 mm)
> above the floor.
> 7.4. One or more walking surfaces within 36 inches
> (914 mm) horizontally of the glazing.


I had read this and was unsure I was interpeting correctly - thanks for the clarification. Interesting, because I have a yes on three out of four - and can probably create a no on 7.2. However, maybe I will go ahead with tempered glass anyway just to be sure and safe.

thx!


----------



## EmilyP

Scuba_Dave said:


> I had the same question & had this reply from a Pro:
> 
> meets *all* of the following conditions:
> 
> The sentence in that rule says it is not considered hazardous requiring safety glass unless all those conditions exist. The code is saying that you could have a window with a sill less than 18" with a size greater than 9 square feet with the top edge greater than 36" and is still not requiring safety glass or considered as a hazardous location unless it also has the last part also being one or more walking surfaces within 36". The code is say safety glass is required only if ALL the following conditions exist around that window. One item in that list missing and it is not considered as hazardous and does not require safety glass.
> 
> 
> 7.1. Exposed area of an individual pane greater than
> 9 square feet (0.836 m2).
> 7.2. Bottom edge less than 18 inches (457 mm)
> above the floor.
> 7.3. Top edge greater than 36 inches (914 mm)
> above the floor.
> 7.4. One or more walking surfaces within 36 inches
> (914 mm) horizontally of the glazing.


Dave, or correct on everyhting, but I thought- there were two more- in front of a stair landing- and with in 5' of tub drain? I'm not totally sure -you need to ask a local code inspector before building- and there could be more for local codes - each city or county could have more than the national codes- I could be wrong on the other two codes I listed, but in my area they are code


----------



## Termite

The International Residential Code allows you to place a window as low as you want to the floor, and unless the piece of glass is 9 square feet or larger it doesn't have to be tempered. 

That being said, if it is within 24" of an exterior door opening it must be tempered regardless of size or height.

If it is within 60" horizontally of a step or stair, it must be tempered if it is within 60" from the floor, regardless of size.


----------

